

The real-estate next to your bed. - speek
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/10/technology/personaltech/10ALARM.html

======
jgrahamc
Perhaps I am old-fashioned but next to my bed are a small battery powered
alarm clock and pile of books.

~~~
tomjen3
You are :)

Personally I use my cell phone or my iPod sort of alternately, most of the
people I know either use their phone or a girl friend to wake them up.

~~~
jgrahamc
I don't use my mobile phone because phones are banned from my bedroom and
switched to silent at night. I don't want to be disturbed.

~~~
JadeNB
I use my cell phone (as a backup for the alarm clock—I'm a heavy sleeper—or
while travelling—when I don't trust the provided one) for this purpose, but
get around the problem of its disturbing me during the night simply by turning
it off. My cell phone will wake for the alarm; it's not particularly recent or
sophisticated, so I imagine that most will do the same.

------
sbierwagen

      Some say the revived clock radio may end up being edged 
      off many bedside tables by its cousin, the music-playing, 
      Internet-connected smartphone.
    

I use both, in case the alarm on one of them malfunctions.

------
stcredzero
The banned uber-powerful picture frame iPhoneOS app is in this space. Forgot
the name.

~~~
callahad
<http://www.groundhog.com.au/myframe/>

------
speek
We got a brief mention at the end of the article, but I don't feel that it
does us justice -> <http://www.getzazu.com>

~~~
exit
how do i stop those two images from alternating so i can read one?

~~~
speek
Right now you can't unless you disable javascript, but I'll be making the time
between shifts much longer in a moment.

